# Clearwater/Tampa/St Pete fishing spots



## reviveourhomes (Jul 21, 2015)

I will be in the Clearwater/Tampa area next week on business and would like to find some easy to access spots for some evening fishing. Any recommendations??


----------



## cracker4112 (Jul 21, 2015)

By boat or land?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 21, 2015)

By land only.


----------



## cracker4112 (Jul 21, 2015)

Almost all of the bridges have some sort of fishing access.  Probably the easiest access to fish would be the Skyway fishing piers. Then there is the Courtney Campbell causeway, there is an access road and plenty of places to wade or fish from shore.   Gandy Boulevard has a redneck beach and access to fish from shore on the Pinellas side.  Not sure where you will be exactly but these are a place to start...


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 21, 2015)

cracker4112 said:


> Almost all of the bridges have some sort of fishing access.  Probably the easiest access to fish would be the Skyway fishing piers. Then there is the Courtney Campbell causeway, there is an access road and plenty of places to wade or fish from shore.   Gandy Boulevard has a redneck beach and access to fish from shore on the Pinellas side.  Not sure where you will be exactly but these are a place to start...



Thanks!


----------



## GASeminole (Jul 23, 2015)

Not sure what kind of vehicle you will have (rental vs personal, car vs truck), if you will be bringing your own tackle, etc. 

If you have time and the right vehicle, you may want to rent a kayak and then put in at Weedon Island. Throw gulp shrimp on jig heads around the mangroves.

https://sweetwaterkayaks.wordpress.com/rentals/


If you go to the pier, etc. you are looking at using bait, live bait, etc. and a few mangrove snapper is probably your realistic goal. These will be best caught with some greenbacks. You will need (or make friends witih someone who has) a cast net with a long rope and a bait cooler with aerator.

Weedon Island will give you a chance to catch a redfish or snook (out of season) and no bait or associated gear to deal with. 

2 pretty different settings/experiences. Just depends on what you are after and what you like to do.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jul 23, 2015)

I will have a personal small AWD SUV and I am pretty open to anything.


----------



## Capt Brandon (Jul 26, 2015)

I grew up in tampa. There are a lot spots to wade or bridge fish. I would check out: http://forums.capmel.com/


----------



## jimboknows (Jul 29, 2015)

you can catch a lot of variety of fish at most of the passes...Johns Pass has mangrove snapper, snook, sheepshead...better early morning of late evening...during moving water/tides is best...and you can ask the guys at hubbards marina right there for advice and buy bait


----------

